
The 'Of Course' Principle of Design - kingsidharth
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/04/06/of-course
======
Xuzz
Probably would be better to link this to the original post
(<http://om.co/2012/04/05/the-of-course-principle-of-design/>) rather than a
short Daring Fireball excerpt.

------
nsns
A copywriter friend of mine, with years of experience, once told me: "if the
ad's too good, you hurt the product. In order to be maximally effective, it
has to be good, but also somewhat average and familiar ." A similar principle
seems to work in UI design.

~~~
ArekDymalski
The same applies for good movie soundtracks - the ones that fit so naturally
that you don't notice them consciously but they impact you anyway.

